# Stundenlan



## Rolex (18. Nov 2013)

Sehr geehrte Leser, 

ich bin im moment dabei einen Stundenplan zu entwickeln. Ich habe bereits die Benutzereingabe programmiert welches auch in der Datenbank abgelegt wird. Jetzt möchte ich die Events(Die Aktivitäten die ich in den Stundenplan eintragen kann) entwickeln . Hierzu habe ich eine Klasse generiert mit den Attributen die ich benötige und einen Konstruktor und möchte  jetzt das ein erstellter Event in einer HashMap durch eine Funktion gespeichert wird bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Phash (19. Nov 2013)

Ok, gut,  du musst einfach nur mal machen und dann geht es schon! 

Oder hast du auch eine Frage?


----------



## dzim (20. Nov 2013)

Ja. Klingt ja alles supi und spitze! Nur wo die Frage ist und was das mit Datenbanken zu tun hat bleibt mir im Moment auch noch unklar...


----------



## Rolex (22. Nov 2013)

DIe frage war wie ich das Event in die Hash Map einfüge  . Das ist bereits erledigt .


----------



## Rolex (22. Nov 2013)

Jetzt steht ich vor der Aufgabe meinen Code in eine GUI zu implementieren könnt ihr mir helfen ? 


```
private String dbname = "XXX";
	private String dbuser = "XXX";
	private String dbpassword = "";

	private Connection con = null;
	private Statement st = null;
	private ResultSet rs = null;

	static final String CREATE_USER_STMT = "INSERT INTO Benutzer (benutzername, vorname, nachname,email, password ) VALUES (?,?,?,?,SHA1(?))";

	public ZBDBfunktionenImpl() {

		String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/" + this.dbname;

		try {
			this.con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, this.dbuser,
					this.dbpassword);
			this.st = con.createStatement();
			// this.rs = st.executeQuery("SELECT VERSION()");
		} catch (SQLException ex) {
			System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
		}
	}

	public boolean createUser(String benutzername, String vorname,
			String nachname, String email, String password) {

		try{
		PreparedStatement pstmt = this.con .prepareStatement(CREATE_USER_STMT);
		pstmt.setString(1, benutzername);
		pstmt.setString(2, vorname);
		pstmt.setString(3, nachname);
		pstmt.setString(4, email);
		pstmt.setString(5, password);
		
		pstmt.executeUpdate();
		
		
		pstmt.close();
		}catch (SQLException excep){
			System.out.println(excep.toString());
			return false;
		}

		
		return true;
```


----------



## dzim (26. Nov 2013)

Öhm... Wo ist da die GUI? Und wo die damit verbundene Frage? Du hast es ja in eine separate Klasse gemacht - soweit schon mal gut. Jetzt musst du dich für ein GUI-Framework entscheiden und los geht's...


----------

